# HCG count going back up...what the *** is going on?!



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I was ready for it. I'd spent the day at home throwing up and feeling weak, but I was ready to go to the hospital and take the Cytotec. Mentally, I was prepared. I wasn't prepared for the doc telling me that my HCG levels shot up to 70000, and that now she's not sure whether it's a miscarriage or not. She thinks it might be a very weird ectopic because of the intense cramping I'm having or that it might be viable and that she and the other attending physician made a mistake assessing the u/s. WHAT?!

Honestly, I don't know how to feel. I'm so exhausted I don't want to feel. I don't want to muster up the energy, get my hopes up, only to have her tell me that it is in fact a miscarriage, or worse an ectopic that they're going to have to go in to get out. In the back of my mind, I had thought about this possibility, and I had rejected it because I couldn't imagine what I would do. Now here I am.

I had another blood test yesterday. I'm having another on Friday as well as a second u/s. Why won't someone tell me what's going on?

I can't even handle this right now.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck. I'm sorry.









Has she mentioned the possibility of a molar pregnancy? Thats the only case I really know of where the HCG levels continue to grow during an unviable pregnancy.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I couldn't read and not post. I hope you get a concrete answer soon to what's going on.







:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Maybe you had twins and lost one that would explain the drop and now the rise. I hope you get the answers you need. It seems so cruel to make you wait that long for a u/s.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

mama.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

The rollercoaster sucks.

Hang in there. *hugs*


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your support. It means a lot. I'll keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness! How crazy! Like the PP said, I really hope you get a solid answer soon - something that's certain! Hugs.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

So sorry.....I do have an idea of how you must feel right now.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Maybe you had twins and lost one that would explain the drop and now the rise. I hope you get the answers you need. It seems so cruel to make you wait that long for a u/s.









That happened to me with my oldest....lost one twin, levels dropped dramatically, then all the sudden shot back up. They thought ectopic and were minutes away from surgery when they found my DS hiding in the top far back corner of my uterus.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry mama..........


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Maybe you had twins and lost one that would explain the drop and now the rise. I hope you get the answers you need. It seems so cruel to make you wait that long for a u/s.









That was my first thought as well.

I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

mama. I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this. I went through the same thing with my levels fluctuating and nobody knowing what to say to me, professionally or otherwise. May I ask how far along you are? I think with your HCG at 70,000 the risk of rupture for an ectopic would indeed be life threatening. I don't mean to scare you in any way, just saying that if your doctor thought it was ectopic of any kind, they would've had you at the hospital asap. Levels of 5000 or higher pose the biggest risk of ectopic rupture. I'm with the other mamas that are thinking a lost twin. I wish you much peace & hope!!!


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

They don't really know how far along I am...at first they were saying that my LMP was a false period (or implantation bleeding) so I might be over 7 weeks. Now the ob/gyn thinks maybe they mis-assessed how far along my pregnancy is, and maybe i'm only 4 weeks along, which would explain why they can only see the sack and not the fetus. I've already had my third (and will have my fourth) blood test, so maybe that'll establish a pattern for my HCG. In the meantime, no one's saying anything for sure, probably because they don't want to make the wrong diagnosis and have me tear their heads off (I'm a little stressed right now!).

I'll be sure to post when I find out what's going on...

Thank you all for your continued support, even though we're virtually strangers.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

As Meredyth and I both know, ruptured ectopics are no fun. Hugs to you mama!!!

The same thing happened to me where the docs misdiagnosed what week I was at because my HCG levels weren't what they were supposed to be and because they couldn't find a gestational sac. They thought that they saw a sac (which actually turned out to be pooled blood from the ruptured ectopic) and that is what they may be seeing in you.

They could and probably should do a laproscopy to look for an ectopic especially because your levels are so high as there is *no* way that you would be 4 weeks at 70,000 (I don't know what they are thinking in suggesting *that* to you) and based upon the charts, you would be 7-8 weeks pregnant....meaning that they would be able to see a gestational sac by that time....Sorry, but they should be able to see an interuterine pregnancy by now.

Now on a separate issue, the intense cramping....this combined with your high hcg and the non-existent gestational sac is almost a nobrainer for a laproscopic investigation. You could have already ruptured and are bleeding internally.

I speak from first hand knowledge as I ruptured and bled internally for three days and lost a fallopian tube and spent time in ICU as a result. DO NOT TAKE THIS LIGHTLY!!!

Please head to the ER if the cramping gets even a little worse and demand that they fully rule out an ectopic before they discharge you!!!


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's what's going on after 5 long hours of waiting and testing in the hospital:
The u/s technician found a *tiny* fetus in my uterus and even showed us a blinking spot that is supposedly a heartbeat. From the measurement she took, she says I should be about 6 to 7 weeks pregnant. She was very careful to say that "for now" everything looks good. I think she didn't want to give me false hope. As for the pain, she found a benign cyst in my ovary (which is why I got on the pill 14 years ago), and says it might be causing the cramping. She didn't see anything ectopic and since there's no bleeding, she has ruled out a miscarriage, "for now".

Blood tests show that HCG hormone levels are rising normally, said the ob/gyn a bit shamefully. She thinks I was misdiagnosed in the ER. I'm being given medication for the nausea and I have been told to follow-up with her on the 20th of November.

I get the feeling everyone I saw didn't want me jumping for joy, and frankly, I'm not ready to jump up either. I'm still exhausted from this rollercoaster and sort of afraid that I'll end up with the same crushing disappointment later on. So, I'm treading carefully for the next couple of weeks and waiting to see if I'll carry to term.

Thanks again for all your support/suggestions/information. It was really helpful.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

It sounds like your baby is sticking! Tentatively saying congrats mama! Be gentle with yourself and try to enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Maybe you had twins and lost one that would explain the drop and now the rise. I hope you get the answers you need. It seems so cruel to make you wait that long for a u/s.









That happened to me.

Positive sticky thoughts for you!!!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I am so happy that the baby is were it should be.







Might I make a suggestion? Would it be at all possible for you to find a new health care provider. I know people make mistakes but if I was in your position I could no longer truly trust the dr you have now. I would be constantly second guessing whatever they told me after all this.

I can understand you being hesitent to get happy about the pg I was the same way after getting pg with 2 m/c. It just hurts to much to get excited.

Take care of yourself and relax as much as you can. Know that what you are feeling is normal and dont try to fight it or start feeling bad because you feel this way.







Take it hour by hour day by day


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually really like the ob/gyn who saw me through all this; I'm just mad at the ER doc and the radiologist who lead me to believe I was having a miscarriage. I'm going to see about getting a midwife, but here in Quebec, it's near impossible. The first graduating class of midwives graduated last year, so apparently there's a REALLY high demand. If it's not possible, I'll at least find myself a good doula. See?! There I go planning this as if it's all confirmed. Sometimes,I have to stop myself. If those guys made a mistake once, they could do it again.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I went through something almost identicle to what you are describing. He's now 4! I'm glad that things are looking good for you.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I looked around to see if I could find a update but couldnt and I wanted to see how you were doing?


----------

